# Karpfenrute aber welche ??



## Fischlifänger (12. August 2004)

Hai @ all  #h ,

ich glaube das ich kürzlich im Urlaub mit dem Karpfenvirus 
infiziert wurde  ## . Auf alle fälle verspüre ich den Drang mir zwei Karpfenruten zu kaufen . 
Hat jemand vieleicht einen tipp für mich ??????? 
Will vorwiegend am Fluss ( Rhein / Neckar) fischen.
Wäre für jeden Rat dankbar .
Bitte bedenken das ich keinen Geldschisser habe .

Danke im vorraus 
Fischlifänger 

P.S. Und das nach all den Jahren der Zanderangelei :c


----------



## Pilkman (12. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*



			
				Fischlifänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bitte bedenken das ich keinen Geldschisser habe ...



... aber eine Angabe zur ungefähren bzw. maximalen Preislage pro Rute wäre trotzdem äußerst hilfreich, außer eine Empfehlung aus dem Emerge-Sortiment zählt für Dich auch als preiswert...   :m

PS: 
Wegen dem Zanderangeln: Auch Karpfenangeln ist keine Schande...  ... ist halt nur irgendwie anders, aber wie jede Angelart auch sehr schön! #h


----------



## Fischlifänger (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Moin  Pilkman ,

Naja so zwischen 100- 150€ pro Rute würd ich ja schon investieren .
 bekommt man da schon was gescheites ??

Gruss Fischlifänger


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

hallo,

also meine empfehlung is die Fuji Kogha ELITE X-treme Carp wurde bei askari grade von 199euro auf 99,95 runtergesetzt.....ich würd seh mir holen....oder die Mitchell Excellence Carp kostet 55,95euro...hab ich selber auch tolle rute....


----------



## bkz (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hoi Fischlifänger!

Ja, in dieser Preisklasse findet man schon vernünftiges.
Da ich in letzter Zeit günstige Ruten für meine Freundin gesucht habe, war ich doch erstaunt, dass man für kleines Geld relativ gute Ruten bekommt.

In Erwähgung gezogen habe ich Ultimate Danau Bionic, Greys Prodigy, Anaconda Sensible Touch II.
Geworden ist es dann die Greys Prodigy für 152€. Grund war die lebenslange Garantie, die perfekte Verarbeitung, die perfekte Optik und natürlich die tolle Aktion.

Einen anderen Vorschlag hätte ich auch noch. Ist allerdings ein bißchen teurer. Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr drei neue Ruten gönnen. Also bin ich zum Rutenbauer und habe die Harrison Chimera in Auftrag gegeben. Leider gab es Probleme und somit hat er mir vorgeschlagen doch die anderen Modelle nochmal anzuschauen. Und siehe da ich habe die perfekte Rute für mich gefunden - Harrison Omen Light Speed.
Ich war sofort von der Aktion und der Optik angetan. Dickwandiger aber relativ dünner Blank. Die Aktion wird als parabolisch beschrieben, ich finde eher sie ist progressiv parabolich. Die Spitze kommt schnell mal, aber umso mehr Belastung um so durchgehender krümmt sich die Rute ohne das Rückgrat zu verlieren.
Und dann kam das was mich am meisten überrascht hat - nämlich der Preis. Nach Besprechung der Komponenten die ich an der Rute haben wollte (Fuji Gunsmoke DPS20 Rollenhalter, Century Slim Sic Ringe 7+1, schwarze Wicklungen, Gummibirnenabschluss, Schnurclip) stand der Preis von 210€ pro Rute fest. 
Ich war sehr angenehm überrascht. Ich liebe diese Rute und fische sie nun fast in allen Bereichen. Laut Rutenbauer ist dies das einzige Modell bei dem es noch nie zu Reklamationen gekommen ist (Kann natürlich auch ein Werbespruch gewesen sein  ).

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## DjBaumi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Ich finde die Fox Warrior spitze als Einstiegsmodel,musst Dir zum Start ja nicht gleich das feinste kaufen.bekommst du schon für 69 Euro das Stück...dann kannst du Dir wenigsten gleich 3 Stück kaufen #6


----------



## Fischlifänger (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

@ adrian

Danke für die Tipps , hab allerdings ne Askariallergie .
Aber die Mitchell schreib ich mir mal auf .
Grüsse 

@ bkz 
Gruss nach Wien . Bist wohl ein Vollprofi  ??
Hab mir alles mal ausgedruckt , und ein paar Preise angeguckt :c .
Da meine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin letztes jahr die Fischerprüfung gemacht hat , muss ich immer alles doppelt kaufen . Das heisst 4 Ruten !!!!!
Werde mir den Tipp von DJBaumi mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen .
( sprich in die Hand ) 

Grüsse und Dankscheee  

@ DJ Baumi
Danke ich denke auch das zum einsteigen  die Ruten nicht verkehrt sein könnten , guck mich sofort morgen um wo ich die Dinger in die Hand nehmen kann . 

Grüss mir meine Punkte da oben )).

Fischlifänger

#g


----------



## Paparazzi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hallo!

Von askari würde ich beim thema karpfenruten die finger lassen,egal welcher preis!die fox warrior wären eine alternative!da du aber in starkströmenden flüssen fischt,würde ich dir die fox rangemaster ans herz legen,sie liegt so bei 100euro oder etwas drüber,am besten du fischt eine rute mit mindestens 2,75lbs in diesen flüssen!am besten wären allerdings 3lbs oder sogar 3,5lbs!die rangemaster bekommst du in 2,75 bis 3,5lbs und bei 3 u 3,5lbs gibt es auch jeweils ein modell von 3,90 das ist in diesen flüssen ideal!es gibt dort auch sehr gute fische und starke strömung!rate deshalb von der warrior ab!sie ist eher eine einsteigerrute für seen!gruss
CATCH and REALEASE NO KILL-FISH


----------



## bkz (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hi Fischlifänger

Profi? - nicht im geringsten 

Die Bezeichnung progressiv parabolisch gibt es auch nicht wirklich - beschreibt meiner Meinung nach die Aktion aber am besten  (zu weich für progressiv, zuviel Rückgrat für parabolisch)

Aber noch was zu den Rangemaster Ruten. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte die ersten Rangemaster, war anfangs sehr zufrieden, aber nach zwei Jahren hat er sie verkauft, da sie "ausgelutscht" waren. Dh sie wurden wabbelig.
Ich weiß nicht ob das bei den Rangemaster II auch so ist.

Die Warrior habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, wahrscheinlich weil sie mich und meine Freundin optisch absolut nicht ansprechen.

Die Ultimate Ruten kosten ja auch nicht viel mehr wie Warrior. Bin zwar überhaupt kein Ultimate Fan aber die Ruten sind nicht verkehrt. Habe die Bionic letztens irgendwo unter 90 € gesehen.

MfG
Bernhard


----------



## STICHLING (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

tach  #6 

also ich kann dir nur die Sportex Specimen empfehlen ...

habe die 2.5 lbs im Einstaz TOOOOP 

Preis liegt so bei 150 Euro 

werde mir nächste woche noch eine weitere Sportex zulegen 

aber diesmal wird es eine Sportex FBC CARP TOP 380-3,0  :l 


ade


Sven


----------



## Fischlifänger (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

@ paparazzi 

Danke für die tipps . Mit der Rutenlänge und dem Wurfgewicht liegst du richtig. ( gehe davon aus das ein lbs gleich 30 Gramm Wurfgewicht sind )
Mit Ruten von 3,90m - 4,20m habe ich beim Zanderangeln die besten erfahrungen gemacht. 

Grusse aus dem heut nicht so sonnigen Nordbaden #h 


@ Bernhard 

Ich glaube es ist das beste wenn ich etwas Zeit investiere und einige Gerätehändler nerve .
Dank dir 

Gruss 

@ all 

Ist es richtig das auch Brandungsruten zum Karpfenfischen benutzt werden . ??? Zum beispiel bei extremen wurfweiten .

#y 

?????????


Grüsse Fischlifänger 
( der sauer ist das er heute nicht Angeln kann  :e )


----------



## Fischlifänger (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Dank auch dir Stichling .

Ich glaub ich brauch aber mehr lbs ( Wurfgewicht )

Grüsse nach Erfurt 
Habt ihr auch so ein Besch...... Wetter ??

Fischlifänger


----------



## pUmUkeL (13. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Ich bin halt ein Sportex Freak und fische mit 2 Kev Carp Deluxe

ist ein traum kann ich nur empfehlen

fische damit aber nur auf Raubfisch ist aber egal


----------



## Fischlifänger (14. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hallo Leute , 

Sacht mal wär ne " Fox Worrior Sondermodell 13ft / 3,25 lbs O.K. ??
Das Ding soll 99 € kosten .
Was meint ihr den dazu ???
Oder hat jemand so eine ??

#y 

Grüsse 
Fischlifänger ( der heut noch losgeht , sobald es nicht mehr regnet )


----------



## Paparazzi (14. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hallo!

Die Rute Kenne ich nicht persönlich,aber die daten hören sich für deine gewässer ganz gut an!fox ist ein namenhafter hersteller und die preise sind mitlerweile auch ok!das einzigste was dagegensprechen KÖNNTE ist das die warrior das billigste rutenmodell von fox ist!aber wenn du nicht so ein hardcore carphunter bist der von sieben tage in der woche 5tage am wasser ist,sollte sie reichen!nimm auf jedenfall eine um die drei lbs!gruss
CATCH and RELEASE


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Also die Warrior hat zumindestens ein Hervorragendes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Für die 13' 3,25lbs ist 99€ aber Katalogpreis, da ist noch mehr drin mit etwas Geduld (und im Leben baut Fox keine Sondermodelle, die ist nur relativ neu).

Die Rangemaster (I und II) wollte ich dagegen nicht geschenkt haben. Nen Kollege hat noch 2 in 2,75 lbs. Diese Gummischwengel würd ich max. auf Brassen einsetzen.

Nash und Daiwa bauen auch noch recht Nette Ruten, die in den Preislagen zu Finden sind. Mein Votum geht aber auch an die Greys Prodigy. Das ist echt ein Ausnahmegerät.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fischlifänger (14. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Danke @ all , 

aber eine Frage hät ich noch :

Kann man Brandungsruten zum Karpfenangeln empfehlen ???????????????????

Für ne Info diesbezüglich wär ich sehr dankbar . 

Grüsse 
Fischlifänger ( wer mit mir Angeln geht , vergißt Vietam )


----------



## hsobolewski (14. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Also für Fliesswasser würde ich dir die Harrison Primeur 13' und 3,5lb empfehlen. Das ist eine Rute mit unbendig viel Kraftreserven aber das quentum Sensibilität. Aber sie ist keine Rute um die letzten Meter beim werfen noch rauszuholen. Und was auch wichtig ist, sie ist nicht gar so Teuer. Aber man hat damit eine Rute die man auf Dauer behält. Habe mittlerweile viele die diese Rute sich bauen haben lassen als sie vor vielen Jahren (ca. 10Jahre) das erste mal auf dem Mark kamm. Und alle habe sie noch und fischen sie auch noch.


----------



## Darry (14. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Ich stimme definitiv für die Greys Prodigy!!!
Habe 4 Stk. davon und finde die Teile einfach nur genial!

Durch Lebenslange Garantie wirst du an diesen guten Stücken auch deine Freude haben. Wie Holger das ja schon so schön gesagt hat - Ausnahmegerät!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*



> Kann man Brandungsruten zum Karpfenangeln empfehlen ???????????????????



Kaum, die sind meist zu steif in der Spitze, und sehr wenig Ringe. Gibt nur Ausschlitzer, abgerissene Haare und beim Wurf reissende Schnüre.

Da man am Rhein (den anderen Fluss kenn ich nicht) sowieso nicht weit Ballern muss, haben Brandungsruten auch wenig sinn, bis in die Hauptströmung kommt man mit jeder Karpfenrute genauso.
Ich würd aber auch ne nicht zu weiche nehmen, und 3lbs Minimum ist sowieso angesagt, wenn man nicht gerade nen Extrem-Fast-Action Ballerstock nimmt ( dann kommt man auch mit 2,75lbs gut aus). Aber das ist am Rhein wie gesagt unnötig. Richtig Durchziehen ist dort eh witzlos, und man kann auch mit ner Normalen 3lbs Karpfenrute 150g werfen, wenn mans locker macht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gagarin (16. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Da ich auch noch ein Anfänger bin und mir auch gerade eine Karpfenrutte suche, möchte ich hier auch eine Frage stellen.
Wie lang soll eine Karpfenrutte sein, 3,60 oder 3,90m. Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für 3,60 entscheiden, was spricht dafür und was dagegen?
Ich fische nur im See oder in einem Kanal.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Für eine 3,9m spricht eine klein wenig höhere Wurfweite, etwas mehr Hebel im Drill (gut bei Hindernisreichem Gewässer) und die Möglichkeit besser über Uferbewuchs (Schilf o.ä.) fischen zu können, wenn man sie möglichst Senkrecht aufbaut.

Für die 3,6m variante die bessere Handlichkeit, man hat weniger Probleme mit Bäumen am Ufer, und man braucht weniger kraft.

Wenn Du an Deinem See nicht gerade möglichst weit werfen können musst, würd ich eher zur 3,6m tendieren. Die 3,9m bleibt eher ein Spezialgerät, das bei mir zu 90% zuhause bleibt. 90% fische ich mit meinen (hart ausfallenden) 3,6m 2,5lbs Ruten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gagarin (16. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, ich werde mich für 3,60 entscheiden, nur beim Wurfgeficht bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob 2,5 lbs oder lieber doch 3lbs, den ich mag es nicht, wenn die Ruten zu steif sind, aber auf die Wurfweite möchte ich auch nicht verzichten, man kann ja nie wissen, wo man später angeln wird. 

Und noch was, was spricht gegen eine 3 tlg. Karpfenrutte?


----------



## harry_kat (16. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

HI Gagarin!

 Meine beide Ruten sind 360/3lb.

 Ich würde sagen ein wenig zu hart., selbst bei dicken 8..11 kilo Fischen.

 Für nächstes Jahr plane ich UpDate mit 2,5lb.

 Es muss ja auch Spass machen #6

 Poka

 HK


----------



## robertb (16. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Ist ne reine Geschmackssache wie hart ne Karpfenrute ausfallen darf. Ich persönlich bevorzuge 3lbs Ruten die erst unter Belastung ihre Aktion entfalten.
Andere schwören auf 2,5 lbs Ruten da dort meist die Aktion durchgehender ist.
Wenn du aber schwierige Gewässer (Viel Kraut, extreme Unterwasserhindernisse)
regelmässig befischt oder regelmässig weit werfen musst, wirst an einer schwereren Karpfenrute nicht vorbeikommen.
Am besten mal das Wunschmodell in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen in die Hand nehmen. 
P.S. Ich fische mit 3lbs Ruten von Ufernähe bis soweit ich werfen kann und streub mich irgendwie mir noch nen Satz kleinerer Ruten zu kaufen.


----------



## Mat (16. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hallo Gagarin, #: 

ich denke bei einer Karpfenrute muß man immer Kompromisse eingehen.
Ich würde Dir zu 2,5lbs und 366 cm raten, da dies die Kombination ist, die
man am meisten einsetzen kann. Von einer 3-teiligen Rute kann ich nur
abraten, da die Aktion einer 2-teiligen deutlich besser ist.
Als Marke würde ich Dir Sportex empfehlen und zwar die Economic Carp.
Die ist das günstigste Model von Sportex und für ca € 120,-- zu haben.
Mein Angelkumpel fischt diese Rute und ist sehr zufrieden !!! #6 

Gruß und viele Karpfen

Mat


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Da meine 2,5lbs AKN imo weit härter sind als einige 3,5lbs Ruten, Kann man da nicht so genau was zu sagen. Kommt halt aufs genaue Rutenmodell an. Und wie weit eine Rute werfen kann ist auch noch wieder ein anderes Paar schuhe. Mit meinen komm ich weiter als mit vielen anderen 3lbs. Und die Fox Rangemaster in 2,75lbs überschmeisse ich mit meiner 1,5lbs Zanderrute...

Gegen eine Dreiteilige spricht eigentlich nur, dass es nur äusserst wenige brauchbare gibt. Und vielleicht, dass es vermutlich auch nur wenige passende Futterale gibt, und Karpfenkescherstiele sowieso 1,8m Transportlänge haben.
Mein Bruder hat aber 3 Teilige Daiwas, und Aktionsmankos kenne ich da nicht von.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Habe mir letztens die Daiwa Regal Rute beim Händler angesehen.
Für 40€ macht die mir einen soliden Eindruck. Kennt die jemand von Euch?


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Kann Holgers Posting nur unterschreiben, 3 lbs-Rute des einen Herstellers kann wesentlich weicher sein, als eine 2,5lbs-Rute des anderen Herstellers. Eigentlich sollte man annehmen, dass die Testkurvenangabe eine brauchbare und vergleichbare Größe ist, aber dem ist leider nicht so.

Da hilft nur der Test unter Belastung bzw. beim Wurf. Deshalb nie Ruten online kaufen, die man nicht selbst kennt bzw. noch nie selber begrabbelt hat. Immer vorher mal in einen Laden gehen und testen. Alles andere ist ein Glücksspiel.

PS: 
Meine 2,5lbs Daiwas sind auch härter in der Aktion als die meisten 3lbs der anderen Hersteller.

@ Palerado

Sorry, die Regal kenn ich noch nicht. Konnte beim Händler vor Ort lediglich mal die Emblem testen. Gewöhnungsbedürftiges Design, aber der Blank war in der Preisklasse okay. Die Regal steht qualitativ ja noch eins unter der Emblem.


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Das stimmt schon.
Bin aber nun auch nicht soooooo der Karpfenprofi.
Möchte die Rute eher als Allroundgrundrute benutzen.


----------



## Gagarin (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt schon.
> Bin aber nun auch nicht soooooo der Karpfenprofi.
> Möchte die Rute eher als Allroundgrundrute benutzen.



Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch, es soll nicht nur für Karpfen geignet sein, den für Zander Hecht und Co. sind die Ruten auch alle 3 Tlg. und da gibt es keine Problem mit der Aktion der Rutten, ausserdem möchte ich mir nicht extra für Karpfen Rutten eine neue Ruttentasche kaufen NUR weil Karpfenrutten unbeding 2 tlg. sein müßen #q  Ich verstehe das nicht, warum für Karpfen alles anders sein muß #c


----------



## Gagarin (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen eine Dreiteilige spricht eigentlich nur, dass es nur äusserst wenige brauchbare gibt. Und vielleicht, dass es vermutlich auch nur wenige passende Futterale gibt, und Karpfenkescherstiele sowieso 1,8m Transportlänge haben.
> Mein Bruder hat aber 3 Teilige Daiwas, und Aktionsmankos kenne ich da nicht von.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Was für eine Daiwa ist es, oder gibt es andere 3 tlg. die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## Palerado (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Die Regal ist leider 2-teilig.


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Es gibt eine gute dreiteilige Daiwa und zwar die Powermesh Z in 2 3/4 lbs. Ist aber daiwatypisch ein straffes Teil und als Allroundrute nicht unbedingt brauchbar. Fürs Karpfenangeln ein relativ guter Kompromiss, aber 2 1/2 lbs würden bei der auch reichen. Außerdem kostet das Teil 149 Euronen... 

Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass die meisten einfach die allgemein gekaufte Klasse haben wollen, ohne eine Ahnung von der tatsächlichen Härte des Blanks zu haben.

Klick misch... #h #h #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Mein Bruder hat eine Daiwa VCC 413T, das ist ein Vorläufer/billigere Version der WKN, und wurde mal irgendwann Anfang der 90er gebaut. Recht unhandlich und Daiwauntypische Durchgehendere Aktion, aber 96/97 in 1A Gebrauchtem Zustand für 190DM 2Stck ein Ultraschnäppchen (20% vom Katalogpreis) 

Und das ist eben das Problem, Richtig gute 3 Teilige gibts zwar (Selbst Century hat welche gebaut), die sind aber Lauseteuer oder ganz fürchterlich selten, zumeist sogar beides.

Daiwa baut noch die Emblem in 3 Teilig, liegt so um 100€. Bergi hat Emblem Ruten, hab den aber ewig nicht gesehen, kann also wenig dazu sagen. (Ne 3 Teilige Emblem Interline gabs übrigens auch!)

Cormoran baut die Speciland, kann ich aber auch nichts zu sagen.

Ansonsten würd ich mal bei Ebay nach 3 Tlg. DAM Andy Little New Dimension Carp suchen, werden ab und an angeboten und waren richtig gut.

Und dann gibts natürlich jede Menge Billigruten in dieser Spezifikation: Ultimate Tri-Carp, Shakespeare baut welche, bei der Angeldomäne in der Hausmarke finden sich mehrere, Zebco Cool Carp, Spro Carp, Mitchell Elegance,...

Nur sollte man sich die auf jeden Fall vorher ansehen. Denn das Argument, das eine 3-Teilige von der Aktion her schlechter ist, kommt auch nicht von ungefähr. Nicht umsonst haben sich 2 Teilige Durchgesetzt. Denn eine 3 Teilige mit guter Aktion zu Bauen ist ungleich schwerer als eine 2 Teilige. Bei gleicher Qualität wird eine 3Teilige also immer Teurer sein als eine 2 Teilige.

Daher wird wohl ein neues Futteral die Billigere Alternative sein, und auch die Zukunftsträchtigere, immer mehr andere Ruten (Zanderruten, Hechtruten, Wallerruten, Jerkbaitruten,...) glänzen in ähnlichen Transportlängen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gagarin (18. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Wie soll ein Anfänger erkennen, ob eine Rutte gute oder schlechte Aktion hat, wenn ich im Laden stehe, dann sind für mich die Rutten alle gleich, ich kann nur sehen, ob die Rutte weich oder steif ist, sonst nichts. 

P.S.

Kennt jemand von euch die Daiwa ProCarp 3-teilig 3,6m 2,5lbs?


----------



## hsobolewski (18. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Möchte mal gleich noch eine große Frage reinwerfen. Auf Karpfen fische ich mein edeles Paar Harrison. Dies sind etwas besonderes weil man bei diesen Blank mal probiert hat was man so alles machen kann. Sie ist extrem anfangsweich, hat eine Testkurve von 2,75lb und ihr obtimales Wurfgewicht liegt bei 4oz ( ca.112gr). Und sie hat 13'. Da wenn man so manchen hier liest dürfte es solchte Ruten garnicht geben. Aber es sind Ruten in einem sehr hohen Preisnivo. In diesem Fall gab es sie nur an bestimmte Händler die viele Rutenblanks eingekauft haben als Zuckerl.  Auch was die Wurfweite angeht. Oft werfen Leute mit einer 12 oder 12,5' Rute weiter wie mit einer 13' Rute. Denn man kann eine 13' Rute mit normaler oder harter Aktion fast nicht mehr optimal Aufladen. Ich kann es mit einer Rute die eine härtere Aktion hat nicht und sehr viele andere auch nicht. Ich sprechen von Fischern die mittlerweilen schon einen Postkasten am Wasser haben, weil sie öfter am Waser sind wie zu Hause. Was aber eine 13' Rute als Vorteil immer hat: Sie bringt viel mehr Schnur aus dem Wasser wenn man im Fließwasser fischt. Auch bringt man wesendlich schneller Druck auf den Fisch was wiederum für Fließwasser aber auch für sehr verkrautetem Wasser wichtig ist.


----------



## carphunter_13 (18. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

hi. die mitchell excellence carp kann ich auch nur empfehlen. ich habe keine probleme damit.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Also wie ein Anfänger die Ruten auseinanderhalten kann, da kann ich eine klare Antwort drauf geben: Gar nicht!
Denn das Unterscheidet ja gerade nen Anfänger von nem Experten, das ersterer sich eben nicht auskennt. Man kann als Anfänger nur entweder Lehrgeld Zahlen und Zig Ruten nacheinander ausprobieren, wie die Experten es auch mal gemacht haben, oder die Teuerste Kaufen und hoffen, das diese wohl entsprechend gut ist, oder eben einem Erfahrenen Vertrauen, und dann die Kaufen, die dieser empfiehlt (Die dürften hier aber wohl 2-Teilige empfehlen). Denn einen Händler zu finden, bei dem man eine Gute Auswahl mal Probewerfen kann wird wohl unmöglich sein.

Die Pro Carp... Hmmm, ist das ne Karpfenrute i.e.s.? Der sehr Kurze Korkgriff deutet eher auf eine Schwere Allround- / Grundrute hin. Also auf Wurfweite ist die garantiert nicht ausgelegt, sondern wohl eher für den Nahbereich.

@ Hsobolewski
Die Frage stell ich mir auch immer 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (19. August 2004)

*AW: Karpfenrute aber welche ??*

Hi,

ja werfen ist die beste möglichkeit, leider geht das nicht im laden und nur wenige geben einen die rute mit. einzige möglichkeit ist die rute mal durchzuschwingen. sie sollte sich dann relativ zügig wieder beruhigen, die nachschwingungen sollten auch bis ins hanteil spürbar sein. als anfänger sag ich mal fast unmöglich festzustellen welche gut ist. auch täuscht dem anfänger das gefühl oft und kauft dann nen knüppel wenn mans so sagen will. 
hatte die ulti novell 6 stück an der zahl, schöne rute gute aktion nur leider bin ich mit der quali nicht zufrieden gewesen. jedes mal war was anderes mit den ruten. die waren 99% beim reklamationstausch statt am wasser... 
hab dann die fox warrior genommen, bis dato gut. wie es in 2 jahren aussieht ob die dann auch noch ne spannkraft haben oder ausgelutscht sind muß sich erst zeigen. 
sind übrigens alles 2-teilige... (3-teilige gibts aber sehr schwer zu finden wenns qualitativ gut sein soll)
ein guter blank hat auch nach jahren noch fast die gleiche kraft wie er neu war. meine powermesh (daiwa) sind nun schon ein älteres semester. trotzdem ist es nach wie vor meine lieblingsrute. und wie holger schon sagte fallen da 2,5 oder 2,75 ganz anders aus als vom konkurrenten. (wobei die powermesh eh ned ganz so hart ist wie die akn oder ähnliche)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------

